# Online Horse Show Class List Voting



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Ooh. I'm excited. Hopefully I can get pictures in time *crosses fingers*


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That looks pretty good. Will this be one of these things where you can enter any class with any qualified horse or can you only enter 1 class? I am looking forward to maybe having time to enter this time.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

smrobs said:


> That looks pretty good. Will this be one of these things where you can enter any class with any qualified horse or can you only enter 1 class? I am looking forward to maybe having time to enter this time.


You can enter as many classes as you qualify for, You however can only post one picture per class BUT you can re-use that picture in as many classes as you wish. Oh and I forgot to post that there will also be w/t classes for any possible greenies out there.

Oh and I also forgot, any of the poll classes that get 3 or more votes will be added to the class list.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Sweet. Sounds pretty good. Can't wait


----------



## Solo (Jul 16, 2008)

When will the show be?


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Solo said:


> When will the show be?


 
I have a majority of the class list made up so if I really wanted I could post it right now but I would like to get a couple more votes in for the novelty classes however it looks like the deadline for voting and the start of the show will be March 18th and usually I give about a week to enter in the classes.


----------



## Solo (Jul 16, 2008)

Awesome! Thanks


----------



## stadiumjumper101 (Mar 11, 2009)

I think for the jumpers, you should have level 1 (3ft) and below and then level 2 (3ft3) and above. Three feet is usually a good divider.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

stadiumjumper101 said:


> I think for the jumpers, you should have level 1 (3ft) and below and then level 2 (3ft3) and above. Three feet is usually a good divider.


Ok if I can get at least one other person willing to enter at the height I am all for it. I would hate to make a class where you are the only one who enters. Were you thinking that height for all the jumper classes?


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

I think it would be fun to have a costume class, sort of freestyle it could be just horse, horse and rider, or horse and rider but not riding.
points would be given for creativity, effort and originality. 

Any takers?


----------



## stadiumjumper101 (Mar 11, 2009)

Dartanion said:


> Ok if I can get at least one other person willing to enter at the height I am all for it. I would hate to make a class where you are the only one who enters. Were you thinking that height for all the jumper classes?


Yea, or maybe instead of making jumpers based on age, you can have them based on height like in real jumper shows. (or instead of age catagories, you can have child/adult)


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

masatisan said:


> I think it would be fun to have a costume class, sort of freestyle it could be just horse, horse and rider, or horse and rider but not riding.
> points would be given for creativity, effort and originality.
> 
> Any takers?


I don't see what not if you can get one or two more people.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

stadiumjumper101 said:


> Yea, or maybe instead of making jumpers based on age, you can have them based on height like in real jumper shows. (or instead of age catagories, you can have child/adult)


I don't have a problem with it, Let's see what the second person says. Since I wont be entering it's pretty much up to you two how it's listed we just choose if it goes in or not lol.


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

im so excited. this seems really cool.


----------



## Junebug (Jan 18, 2009)

Dartanion said:


> PLease vote and here is a demo list for the show: Feel free to give imput or add and subtract classes, if you do so place state why.
> 
> THIS IS NOT THE SHOW SO PLEASE DO NOT POST ENTERY PICTURES.
> 
> ...


Im new to "online Horseshows" fill me in on how to do it!


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

I'd love the costume class!! Also, we'd do 2'6" for jumping. Any classes for kids under 14 so they don't have to compete in Open?


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

xeventer17 said:


> im so excited. this seems really cool.


I can't either! I am super excited to get the class list up!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

danastark said:


> I'd love the costume class!! Also, we'd do 2'6" for jumping. Any classes for kids under 14 so they don't have to compete in Open?


Yeah, There is Hunters and Jumpers for ages 14-17 and you can enter any height from a picture of a X rail to 4' if you so which.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Junebug said:


> Im new to "online Horseshows" fill me in on how to do it!


I have emailed you .


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

It looks like will be having each of those Novelty classes. I will be adding them to the class list tonight, and will post/start the official show tomorrow. 

*masatisan - *Were you able to find anyone else willing to enter the class with you?

*stadiumjumper101 - *We're you able to find anyone else? 

feel free to let me know either on here for feel free to message me, I will also message the two of you just in case you don't check back here before tomorrow.


----------



## Kate354 (Mar 14, 2009)

Dartanion said:


> I have emailed you .


 Do you mind e-mailing me too? I'm very confused..


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Kate354 said:


> Do you mind e-mailing me too? I'm very confused..


Done  hope I helped.


----------



## ShowJumpLife (Jan 17, 2009)

fancy dress


----------



## TipTop (Mar 2, 2007)

Dartanion said:


> PLease vote and here is a demo list for the show: Feel free to give imput or add and subtract classes, if you do so place state why.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In these classes are we talking hunter pleasure or saddleseat or both?


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

TipTop said:


> In these classes are we talking hunter pleasure or saddleseat or both?


I never thought of saddleseat (silly me) If you have a saddleseat horse you can enter and I am sure the judge can judge your horse according to saddlesear standards. The classes were intended for Open hunters, AQHA, APHA, Pleasure, pretty much everything.

*CLASS LIST WILL BE POSTED TODAY BY 12PM PACIFIC TIME. HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE AND ENTERING!*


----------

